# Singing in the Rain



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2005)

One of the all-time best movies, In my humble opinion, is _Singing in the Rain_ (1952) with Gene Kelly, Donald O'Connor, Debbie Reynolds, Jean Hagen and Cyd Charisse. 

"Make 'Em Laugh" is one of the funniest songs ever. 

The title song is just a classic. 

Here's a interesting bit of trivia for those who have seen the film:



> In an ironic twist, though Debbie's character, Kathy Seldon, is supposedly dubbing the voice of Hagen's character, Lina Lamont, for the film within the film (titled "The Dancing Cavalier"), Hagen actually dubbed herself in the scene at right, speaking the lines both in Lina's squeaky character voice and in "Kathy's" clear, sweet dubbing voice. (See the "Dubbing Lina" video clip below and note how it's not Debbie's voice doing the "dubbing.")



http://www.reelclassics.com/Actresses/Reynolds/reynolds2.htm

They just don't make 'em like that any more...


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 22, 2005)

This is off subject but I saw Bonhoeffer today it was excellent, very inspiring!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 22, 2005)

Singing in the rain is a great old film.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## Ivan (Jun 29, 2006)

It IS a great movie. It's been years since I've seen it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqUUz8YCAJ0]Singing in the Rain[/ame]


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Oct 8, 2006)

"Singing in the Rain" is very much akin to another Gene Kelly movie I saw called "An American in Paris" -- same structure, same characters -- the only real difference is that the songs weren't as good and the humour wasn't as effective.


----------

